# Difference between Asus Z97 - AR and A



## frag06 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been looking at the Asus Z97 A and I came across the Z97 AR. I would like to know the difference between the two, as Micro Center has the AR and an i7 4790K for $379.98. I was already thinking of getting the Z97 A, so if the AR is the same, I don't really have a reason not to get it. 

The only difference I can see between the two is that the AR has no DVI port, and obviously the color theme is different. 

Here is the Z97 AR at Amazon and Micro Center. Here is the Z97 A at Newegg.

Thanks.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 23, 2014)

AR Has thunderbolt and different colour. Other than that it is the same.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.asus.com/us/site/motherboards/Z97/comparison/

On thing that chart doesn't mention is the AR does not have VGA or DVI video outputs.  The Z97-A has VGA/DVI/HDMI/DP but the Z97-AR only has HDMI/DP.  Not really a big issue if you aren't using onboard video.



GorbazTheDragon said:


> AR Has thunderbolt and different colour. Other than that it is the same.



Both support Thunderbolt, neither has it natively though.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah never mind. They are basically the same boards then. Personally I like the AR for the colours. Just go with whatever is cheaper.


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2014)

ASUS LISTEN UP: your naming antics and feature tables are worse than [BEEP], wake up!


----------



## frag06 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

I'll probably go with the AR. I like the silver color and I can get it and a 4790K for just $420 with tax at Micro Center. 

I was thinking of going X99, but I may just wait a while for that.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 26, 2014)

Unless you are doing serious video editing or are willing to throw your money away, avoid X99...


----------

